# Altitude & SD Starters



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 30, 2021)

Up at Ft Knox visiting our daughter. Brought my starters and bread making stuff. Took a couple days for my starters to get going. Altitude perhaps?

When we got here. Tues








After a couple feeding and this morning.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 30, 2021)

Looks like going good now.  Family will happy to eat fresh bread.  Still thinking of moving?  Be nice to get out of that heat and be around family.


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 30, 2021)

Hope you have a nice visit and enjoy it at your new home


----------



## chopsaw (Jul 30, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Up at Ft Knox visiting our daughter.


Man ,, I was starting to worry . Figured maybe the resort found out you were moving and had you tied up by the bread oven . 

I don't know starters , but humidity plays into my normal bread making for sure .


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Jul 30, 2021)

Yeah we are going to take her up on her offer to move in. We got the whole basement and full use of 1.66 acre to do what we want. Called a licensed DOT RV hauler in Naples, $2500 from Naples to here. OUCH.

All daughters furniture was moved by the Army and is still in holding in Louisville until the 10th.

Wont be here perm until mid Sept.

Here is the kitchen, much bigger than the 5th wheel.....lol


----------



## Winterrider (Jul 30, 2021)

Congratulations ! ! !


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Jul 30, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Yeah we are going to take her up on her offer to move in. We got the whole basement and full use of 1.66 acre to do what we want. Called a licensed DOT RV hauler in Naples, $2500 from Naples to here. OUCH.
> 
> All daughters furniture was moved by the Army and is still in holding in Louisville until the 10th.
> 
> ...


What I wouldn't give for a kitchen like that.  Mine is 8' x 8'.


----------



## sandyut (Jul 30, 2021)

Nice looks like a good new place to be!

RE: SD started and altitude.  I'm at 5000 ft and about all that affects my starters liveliness is the temperature.  In the winter the house is never over 68 and its SLOW.  Summer its 72-76 and its much much more lively.


----------

